# My Little Pirate and Catapillar



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, what a pair of cuties

The caterpillar is looking a little concerned about something:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...she is...her brother is holding her!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cute costumes and cute kids! Hope they had a great Halloween!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks, Joseph did, had the "Trick or Treat" figured out after the 1st house.
Even said thank you


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What an adorable picture, the expressions on their faces are priceless!!! And I love the colors in the background, awww, I would definitely frame that one! Just precious!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks Dixie.
I took that in front of my house.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very cute they are!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just too cute.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They really look alike! Cute.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thank you


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

so sweet and innocent....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

PirateLady said:


> so sweet and innocent....


...unlike their father:googly::jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thank you .... I think??


----------

